#ubuntu-co 2011-01-31
<eternal> stupid people
<Andphe> je!
<cabeto_> hola
<cabeto_> Alguien me podria ayudar a editar la wiki de flisol?
<Dayessi> wenas noxes
<Dayessi> wenas noxes
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<SergioMeneses> pregunta: alguno usa Gwibber para twitter?
<MagicFab> alguna vez lo ensayé unos días. Pero Gwibber come mucho CPU
<MagicFab> quizás ahor que tengo una dual-quad me anime
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, ya solucione el problemita :D
<SergioMeneses> grax
<SergioMeneses> error de capa8
<Andphe> lol, que exagerado ese MagicFab 
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, je
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, el dispositivo q se encuentra entre la silla y el teclado aveces falla :S
<Andphe> pebcak
<Andphe> vemos, buen provecho
<SergioMeneses> Andphe, bye
<Andphe> bai
<MagicFab> Andphe, cuando Gwibber consume más que LibreOffice, Firefox y Thunderbird juntos.. y además se clava... chao pues.
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, en serio?
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, sí a mí me dio mucho problema aunque su idea me parece genial... tiene muchos bugs de usabilidad
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, demasiados diría yo... pero no he visto un cliente de identi.ca y twiter simultaneo
<SergioMeneses> el hotot maneja es una de las dos
<SergioMeneses> no ambas en paralelo :S
<MagicFab> y lo mejor, "	gwibber.log attached by apport contains private information"
<MagicFab> https://bugs.launchpad.net/gwibber
<SergioMeneses> je!
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, gracias por su tiempo... nos hablamos luego, salgo a comer :D
<hollman> MagicFab, http://openmedia.ca/meter --> #fail
<hollman> hasta ahora es caro o no ?
<MagicFab> si este es el país de la estafa en comunicaciones
<MagicFab> necesito que se venga para hacer un mesh aquí
<MagicFab> hollman, ^
<hollman> MagicFab, espero que sea pronto :P
<hollman> preciso me llamo un amigo que esta siguiendo mucho lo de egypto
<MagicFab> jajja cuantos nodos llevan yá ?
<hollman> se empezaron a montar redes mesh en egipto para poder salir a internet, el internet les está llegando por telefono en algunos lados :P
<hollman> MagicFab, 5
<hollman> y tenemos 5 mas listos para montar
<hollman> el lio es que solo tenemos disponible los sabados 
<hollman> y creo que en esta semana o la otra se van a comprar unos openmesh de 29 usd
 * hollman sale a almorzar ...
<PalinT> alguien conectado ?
<PalinT> que me ayude
<jag2kn> cuente su problema PalinT
<PalinT> como pongo el ubutnu 11.04 a 10.10
<PalinT> es que tiene errores 11.04
<Andphe> no creo que se pueda devolver facilmente
<Andphe> ni una forma limpia de hacerlo, que no sea formatear
<jag2kn> si la verdad es un poco complicado
<jag2kn> tal ves, solo tal ves
<jag2kn> colocar los sources.list del 10.10
<jag2kn> y luego: 1 forzar la instalación o 2 desinstalar y luego volver a instalar
<Andphe> pero el apt esta entrenado para ir hacia arriba
<jag2kn> pero como dice Andphe es complicado
<Andphe> no hacia abajo
<jag2kn> aja
<Andphe> lo unico que podria intentar
<Andphe> es con pinning
<jag2kn> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=321156
<PalinT> ok
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-01
<atah> Hola compañeros...
<atah> alguien podria ayudarme a editar la wiki de flisol???
<atah> alguien?
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica estas ?
<andresmujica> yup
<stOrmBlast> recibiste el correo ? lo envié al concilio 
<andresmujica> cual es tu correo?
<stOrmBlast> el asunto es: capacitacion 
<andresmujica> no lo veo..
<andresmujica> dejame ver si esta moderado
<stOrmBlast> dale
<andresmujica> stOrmBlast: hoy tenemos reunión para retomar actividades este año, seguro tocaremos el tema
<stOrmBlast> andresmujica: vale, gracias, en que canal y a que hora porfa ?
<andresmujica> ubuntu-co-meeting a las 10
<andresmujica> esperemos tener quorum
<stOrmBlast> ok Gracias =D
<IngForigua> alexaforever: por aca
<alexaforever> gracias
<alexaforever> alguien me explica como intarlar una camara web en ubuntu 8
<IngForigua> !google camara web ubuntu
<kubot> Webcam - doc.ubuntu-es: <http://doc.ubuntu-es.org/Webcam>; Instalar WEBCAM | Ubuntu-es: <http://www.ubuntu-es.org/node/76235>; (2009 actualizado) Como configurar instalar (agregar) camara web ...: <http://doutdex.wordpress.com/2007/05/13/como-agregar-camara-web-webcam-a-ubuntu/>; Instalando cámara web en Ubuntu.: <http://www.alcancelibre.org/article.php/20080122233628855>; Cámaras web (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> ubuntu 8 ohhhh
<setobauer> ¿flud?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses o/
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, hi
<IngForigua> alexaforever: lsb_release -a en la consola porfa
<IngForigua> ohhhh SergioMeneses ya esta en su casa hahahahahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, si por?
<IngForigua> no nada hahahaha
<SergioMeneses> no men este horario no me sirve... me escape de clases jejeje
<IngForigua> disque a las 10
<IngForigua> yo a esa hora ya ando en otro planeta
<IngForigua> alexaforever: como te fue?
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua,  a las 10!!! y es q pretendemos seguir derecho jejeje
<stOrmBlast> venga no sean asi quedence :$
<IngForigua> yo quiero hablar de flisol
<alexaforever> el primer link no me da
<alexaforever> el segundo estoy leyendo
<IngForigua> alexaforever: intenta con un lsusb
<IngForigua> y con lsb_release -a
<IngForigua> pa tener mejores pistas
<IngForigua> instala cheese por centro de software
<alexaforever> me explica desde cero
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jejeje 
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<IngForigua> alexaforever: entra Aplicaciones > accesorios > terminal
<IngForigua> ahi se habre una consola
<alexaforever> si 
<IngForigua> digitas:
<IngForigua> lsb_release -a
<IngForigua> pon la salida de eso
<IngForigua> liuego
<IngForigua> lsusb
<alexaforever> ya me aparece
<alexaforever> Bus 004 Device 004: ID 093a:2470 Pixart Imaging, Inc.  Bus 004 Device 001: ID 0000:0000   Bus 003 Device 001: ID 0000:0000   Bus 002 Device 001: ID 0000:0000   Bus 001 Device 004: ID 046d:c016 Logitech, Inc. M-UV69a Optical Wheel Mouse Bus 001 Device 001: ID 0000:0000 
<IngForigua> oe SergioMeneses entre a la reunion chamo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, http://pastebin.com/CnzQyyJi
<tkw-one>  buenas, saquenme de la ignorancia... que difencia hay entre una coneccion ssh y una coneccion vpn.?
<IngForigua> yo diria que el puerto
<IngForigua> alexaforever: y el otro
<IngForigua> lsb_release -a
<tkw-one> o sea es la misma cosa con otro nombre... gracias por el dato.
<s3rg10k0f> SergioMeneses, que onda
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, oe hermano
<SergioMeneses> como vamos
<SergioMeneses> ?
<SergioMeneses> :D
<s3rg10k0f> bien y ustd que mas que se cambio a #windows que ya no se la pasa por aca
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: tacaNin
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, endeudado
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<s3rg10k0f> con el nodo
<s3rg10k0f> jajaaj
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: see que dia le pedi el fa que me ensayara una ssh y me dijo que estaba en windows
<IngForigua> hahahahaha
<IngForigua> tengo log
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua,  yo voy a poner un nodo pero con un tarro de ensure
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<IngForigua> a lo tacaNo h*
<s3rg10k0f> jajja
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, es que 500 barras para un nodo
<s3rg10k0f> es muy caro
<IngForigua> la idea de los primros nodos es que sean poderosos
<s3rg10k0f> no le parece
<IngForigua> naaaa al proyecto hay que metarle mas
<s3rg10k0f> ha bueno
<IngForigua> mas que todo a los primeros nodos
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, q mentira
<s3rg10k0f> yo presto mi casa ustd pone los instrumentos
<SergioMeneses> si vivo aqui en este canal
<s3rg10k0f> apt-cache search SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> jajaja IngForigua andaba en la oficina
<SergioMeneses> q tal
<s3rg10k0f> --> #windows
<IngForigua> claro claro
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, sera un uname xD
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> se nota q manejan la shell
<SergioMeneses> xD
<IngForigua> el uname - a de kof le saca 7.600
<IngForigua> hahahahahahaha
<s3rg10k0f> uname -a
<s3rg10k0f> Linux sergiokof 2.6.32-4-686 #1 SMP Wed Mar 17 17:16:41 UTC 2010 i686 GNU/Linux
<setobauer> ¿uname -a? o un sysinfo xd
<s3rg10k0f> s3rg10k0f,  1 IngForigua 0
<IngForigua> pa s3rg10k0f es un winver
<IngForigua> hahahaha
<setobauer> Host 'setokaiba', running Linux 2.6.37-ARCH - Cpu0: Intel 1200 MHz Cpu1: Intel 1200 MHz; Up: 7:47; Users: 1; Load: 0.00; Free: [Mem: 875/2884 Mio] [Swap: 486/486 Mio] [/: 7874/19002 Mio] [/boot: 16/31 Mio] [/home: 12604/171052 Mio]; Vpenis: 158 cm;
<IngForigua> eso le bota el winver
<IngForigua> hahahaha
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f,  1 IngForigua 1
<s3rg10k0f> setobauer, kool 
<s3rg10k0f> arch esta muy ++
<s3rg10k0f> pero yo no me cambio 
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: le tiene un mod de debian al win 7
<setobauer> pues eso digo ahora de Ubuntu
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, entre mas viejo mas troll
<setobauer> Ubuntu está muy bueno ahora, pero no me devuelvo a él
<s3rg10k0f> :-)
<IngForigua> eso le digo a ud entre mas viejo mas tacaNo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, s3rg10k0f jajaja
<s3rg10k0f> yo le tengo fotos de la montada del nodo y ustd en windows 7 jugando no se que damier
<IngForigua>  disque nodo de ensure
<IngForigua> hahahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> suba las fotos
<s3rg10k0f> jajaj SergioMeneses deberia venir a bogota es una recocha
<IngForigua> subalas le doy 2000 pesos por cada una
<s3rg10k0f> todos los proyectos si esta forigua es una recocha
<s3rg10k0f> const
<s3rg10k0f> e
<s3rg10k0f> aca las tengo
<s3rg10k0f> valla alistando el wget
<IngForigua> ufffffffff el tutututu da mis 2000
<IngForigua> hahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, IngForigua http://picasaweb.google.com/sergioandresmeneses/DeTodo#5568113415592220130
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: que dia en ronda todos dan de a 10 lucas el marico saca la billetera todo marimacho
<IngForigua> y bota 2000 hahahahaahahhaa
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<s3rg10k0f> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xREMf5Jy5UM
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, en serio?
<IngForigua> Como la ve
 * s3rg10k0f no se cansa de ver ese video
<IngForigua> pere pere
<IngForigua> ahi una foto de kof con una florecita
<s3rg10k0f> jajaa
<IngForigua> hahahahahaha
 * setobauer cree que está en #ubuntu-plumas xD
<IngForigua> xDDDDDD
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: no joda estoy en reunion
<s3rg10k0f> IngForigua, jajaja ustd empieza yo solo salude a SergioMeneses 
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<SergioMeneses> setobauer, neeee
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, este semestre subo a Bogota por allá nos vemos :D
<SergioMeneses> eso si ahorre platica :D
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: venga a campus
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, y el ubucon?
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: promete dar 4000 pesos hahahahahahaa
<setobauer> mmm como que voy a volver a frecuentar este canal
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, je
<setobauer> creo que hay dos mujeres
<SergioMeneses> setobauer, de donde sos?
<setobauer> eso es un porcentaje alto
<setobauer> Ibagué, antes conocido como setokaiba
<setobauer> pero ya digievolucioné
<IngForigua> setobauer: hahahahaha
<IngForigua> ya yugioh paso de moda
<IngForigua> :P
<setobauer> no
<setobauer> desde que terminó la octava y última temporada de 24, me cambié el nick
<SergioMeneses> setobauer, jejejeje
<IngForigua> Dayessi: por aca
<IngForigua> :D
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f, oe q tal esta el camello por allá?
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ese man solo se la pasa pasando antivirus y format c:
<IngForigua> hahahahahaha
<Dayessi> wenas 
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, je
<IngForigua> Dayessi: holas
<IngForigua> De donde eres, como te gustaria ayudar
<Dayessi> hmmmm soy del espinal tolima 
<setobauer> o/
<IngForigua> aca la ayuda siempre hace falta el camino es amplioooo
<setobauer> una jermu tolimense
<IngForigua> ohhhhh
<Dayessi> jejejejejeje XD
<IngForigua> por alla la ucc hizo un evento de SL
<setobauer> Dayessi: asl
<Dayessi> y pos en lo q se pueda ayudar con muxo gusto
<Dayessi> oe respecto al tema de los eventos 
<IngForigua> en ibague hay un grupo llamdo casli
<IngForigua> !google casli
<kubot> Casli, S.A.: <http://www.casli.es/>; Casli, S.A.: <http://www.casli.es/public/corporativo/corporativo.asp>; Asistencia - Casli, SA: <http://www.casli.es/public/asistencia/asistencia.asp>; carlabonnet (casli) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/casli>; CASLI | Facebook: <http://www.facebook.com/pages/CASLI/104006212965421>; CASLI: <http://www.info-empresas.net/Casli_emp-35817>; Flickr: (1 more message)
<IngForigua> nada de eso es
<setobauer> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ImAKr2MMLJk&NR=1 <--- lol no lo supero
<s3rg10k0f> !google IngForigua borracho
<kubot> No matches found.
<IngForigua> http://www.facebook.com/pages/CASLI/104006212965421
<IngForigua> s3rg10k0f: hahahahahaha
<setobauer> eso del CASLI queda en la UCC, o creo que ahí queda
<IngForigua> setobauer: si en el espinal hay
<setobauer> D:
<setobauer> igual yo soy un hermitaño
<setobauer> no conozco a ningún otro bicho raro como yo
<setobauer> aunque en elviaje que tuve hace poco conocí a x-ip, abuhacker, yipman y mctpyt
<IngForigua> abuhacker me suena
<IngForigua> ella es la abuelita hacker?
<setobauer> sí
<setobauer> una que mantenía en radioGNU
<IngForigua> !google sergiokof borracho
<kubot> Picasa Web Albums - Hollman Enciso: <http://picasaweb.google.com/hollman.enciso>
<IngForigua> hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> o.0
<SergioMeneses> je
<SergioMeneses> !google SergioMeneses 
<hollman> :-o
<kubot> Sergio Meneses (sergiomeneses) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/sergiomeneses>; Sergio Meneses profiles | LinkedIn: <http://www.linkedin.com/pub/dir/Sergio/Meneses>; Sergio Meneses | Facebook: <http://es-la.facebook.com/people/Sergio-Meneses/100000313583253>; Sergio Meneses | Facebook: <http://es-es.facebook.com/people/Sergio-Meneses/100001753953038>; Sergio Meneses Rojas | Facebook: (2 more messages)
<IngForigua> buuuu twitter
<setobauer> !google setobauer
<SergioMeneses> :S
<kubot> mctpyt :: Dictadura en el canal hispano de Arch Linux: <http://mctpyt.com.ar/dictadura-en-el-canal-hispano-de-arch-linux>; Arch Linux en Español • Ver Tema - Presentación: <http://www.archlinux-es.org/foros/viewtopic.php?f=12&t=3714>; /srv/ufr/supy/logs.www/freenode/2010/05/03/#ubuntu-co.log: <http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free/2010/05/03/%23ubuntu-co.html>
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> cuales
<setobauer> jo!
<SergioMeneses> ud celoso xD
<IngForigua> !google IngForigua]
<kubot> ingforigua - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua>; Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/>; Convirtiendonos en miembros de Ubuntu Colombia | Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia>; Ingeniero Forigua (ingforigua) - Identi.ca: <http://identi.ca/ingforigua>; Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingeniero- (1 more message)
<IngForigua> !google IngForigua
<kubot> ingforigua - Ubuntu Wiki: <https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ingforigua>; Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/>; Convirtiendonos en miembros de Ubuntu Colombia | Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia>; Ingeniero Forigua (ingforigua) - Identi.ca: <http://identi.ca/ingforigua>; Ingeniero Forigua (ingforigua)'s status on Wednesday, (1 more message)
<IngForigua> segun google el SergioMeneses se la pasa es perdiendo tiempo en twitter jajajajaj
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, je... si claro...
<SergioMeneses> identi.ca hace un update en cadena con mis cuentas
<IngForigua> !google tututu
<kubot> Letra de Tu, tu, tú de Timbiriche - MUSICA.COM: <http://www.musica.com/letras.asp?letra=1175748>; Vídeo de Tú Tú Tú - La Nueva Banda Timbiriche - MUSICA.COM: <http://www.musica.com/video.asp?video=1898>; YouTube - Timbiriche La Nueva Banda- Tu Tu Tu: <http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i5s57eSOXQE>; YouTube - El Potro Alvarez feat. Chino & Nacho y Baroni lo que no ...: (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, :(
<andresmujica> !google andres mujica 
<kubot> Reportando bugs – Andres Mujica en el UOWES | GeeksRoom: <http://geeksroom.com/2010/05/reportando-bugs-andres-mujica-en-el-uowes/18533>; Andres Mujica | Facebook: <http://es-la.facebook.com/people/Andres-Mujica/100001173000319>; Fernando Andres Mujica Uribe | Facebook: <http://es-la.facebook.com/people/Fernando-Andres-Mujica-Uribe/1077474006>; Andrés Mujica Matas | Facebook: <http (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> andresmujica, \o/
<andresmujica> vea ud
<IngForigua> Somos famosos
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> asi conquista xD
<alexaforever> IngForigua me puedes explicar lo de la camara
<Dayessi> ehhhh volvi
<Dayessi> es q taba solucionando un par de  cosas de la U
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, hi+
<Dayessi> ahora sep, es q soy nuevo en este tema y me gustaria saber como podria ayudarles
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, de donde sos?
<Dayessi> del espinal tolima
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, pues super :D el team esta a la orden jeje
<IngForigua> Dayessi: en la ucc del espinal hay gente
<IngForigua> a mi me invitaron a un evento pero no fui
<Dayessi> hmmmmmmmm pues es q yop estudio en el itfip
<Dayessi> de la ucc no es q sepa muxo
<IngForigua> hmmmm esa universidad en mi concepto le apuesta mucho al SL
<IngForigua> el decano de alla nos recibio
<IngForigua> muy bien
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, super...
<SergioMeneses> me gusta ese tipo de instituciones
<IngForigua> la ucc solto unos buenos paquetes pal flisol
<Dayessi> de echo es bastante buena saca gente altamente calificada 
<IngForigua> Dayessi: si quieres me escribes y te doy el contacto de espinal
<IngForigua> es que ando zzz :P
<IngForigua> ingforigua @ ubuntu . com
<Dayessi> hmmm me parece bn 
<Dayessi> muxas grax
<IngForigua> Dayessi: en el sl cualquier labor asi sea pequeNa es determinante
<Dayessi> hmmmmmmm parce aqui entre nos q es el sl pdsta no se burle
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, pdsta? -> ???
<IngForigua> ?
<Dayessi> hmmmmmmmmmmmmm algo asi como añadiendo
<Dayessi> muxachos q tan posible seria hacer un evento en la universidad donde estudio
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, uds nos invitan y nosotros vamos "literalmente"
<IngForigua> De una ganas espacio y difusion
<IngForigua> yo viajo un finde
<IngForigua> solo que me den posada y listo
<IngForigua> llevo cds conf talleres stand
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jejeje si a ud le queda cerca :D
<IngForigua> si a 3 h
<Dayessi> enserio de echo puedo hablar con los duros de mi U para ver si se puede hacer un evento grande
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, :D eso!!!
<Dayessi> listo 
<Dayessi> ustedes tan conectados mañana por  la noxe
<Dayessi> es q soy nuevo y hasta ahora los conozco
<setobauer> Dayessi: ¿habrá comida y hospedaje gratis?
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, seee casi todo el dia
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, pasele a Dayessi la wiki de eventos 
<SergioMeneses> jejeje q ando sin browser xD
<Dayessi> hmmmmmmmmm los duros de la U patrocinana eventos
<Dayessi> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, mira https://wiki.ubuntu.com/ColombianTeam/Eventos
<SergioMeneses> hay esta la info
<SergioMeneses> y miembros oficiales del team pueden ser invitados :D
<setobauer> también los no-oficiales
<setobauer> xD
<IngForigua> Dayessi: la invitacion es a volvernos miembros del team
<IngForigua> !google convirtiendonos en miembros de ubuntu colombia
<kubot> Convirtiendonos en miembros de Ubuntu Colombia | Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/content/convirtiendonos-en-miembros-de-ubuntu-colombia>; ubuntu-colombia | Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/category/categorias/ubuntu-colombia>; planeta | Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/category/categorias/planeta>; Ingeniero Forigua: <http://ingforigua.com/>; ¿Como generar (2 more messages)
<SergioMeneses> setobauer, je... si pero los no oficiales no van en nuestra representación... 
<SergioMeneses> setobauer, integrese formalmente :D
<setobauer> es que no soy ubuntero y no apoyo la filosofía, yo soy más RTFM
<setobauer> RTFMP
<IngForigua> que?
<setobauer> RTFMP == Read The Fucking Manual, Pirobo
<Dayessi> la verdad me dejan sorprendido no sabia q fuera tan grande
<Dayessi> eso de RTFMP me lo dicho un cucho de la U por tarle jorobando la vida con preguntas
<setobauer> Dayessi: la P, se la acabo de añadir
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, claro... somos legales :D
<setobauer> y en #archlinux-co, la -co dejó de ser de Colombia xD y pasó a ser Comunidad
<Dayessi> hmmmm con p o sin p casi madreo el cucho pendejo cuando me dijo eso
<hollman> setobauer ojo con ese vocabulario !
<setobauer> xD
<setobauer> técnicamente no es una grosería
<setobauer> Dayessi: como dijo Reyes: "hay que leer"
<Dayessi> jejejejejejjeejejjee
<andresmujica> setobauer:  Dayessi por favor recordemos que esto es un canal publico que esta registrado y que no es correcto usar expresiones vulgares ni peyorativas.  GRACIAS
<Dayessi> uds weno listo
<setobauer> bah
<Dayessi> muxachos una consulta
<Dayessi> es sobre virtual host puedo preguntar de una o le envio el mensaje a alguien
<SergioMeneses> Dayessi, enviala a la lista de correos
<Dayessi> bn
<IngForigua> exitosssssssssssssssssssss
<jaiberj> hola?
<Andphe> hey una mano please, no es de ubuntu es sobre qmail pero ya estoy casi sin ideas
<Andphe> tengo un servidor que esta siendo usado para enviar spam
<Andphe> los manes envian un correo a una direccion no existente  en mi servidor y con la direccion de la victima en el return path
<Andphe> entonces mi servidor manda miles y miles de bounces con spam
<Andphe> :'(
<Andphe> no se como detenerlos
<Andphe> por lo que he visto como que la unica forma es parchear el qmail
<Andphe> para que revise si los correos van dirigidos a un destinatario valido y los deseche antes de generar un bounce
<Andphe> alguien conoce alguna alternativa a tener que ponerme a parchear el qmail ?
<Andphe> es CentOS btw
<luis_lopez> hollman: ping
<hollman> luis_lopez, alo
<luis_lopez> http://www.hollmanenciso.com/CHANGELOG.txt <- #fail xD
<luis_lopez> les dices a todos que corres drupal 6.20
<hollman> yano :P
<hollman> gracias
<luis_lopez> bueno, ahora miremos el caso de Andphe ....
<hollman> caso de Andphe ?
<Andphe> luis_lopez, gracias pero encontre otro pero
<Andphe> esos binarios son de plesk
<Andphe> no es el qmail virgen
<luis_lopez> http://serverfault.com/questions/111938/how-might-i-stop-backscatter-using-qmail
<luis_lopez> postfix en lugar de qmail?
<Andphe> :O
<luis_lopez> o exim "en frente" de qmail
<Andphe> en menos de un minuto
<Andphe> jajaja
<Andphe> luis_lopez, ++
<Andphe> gracias ya lo leo
<luis_lopez> google is your friend ;)
<Andphe> ufff
<Andphe> yo busco
<luis_lopez> bueno,  ya le di fuete a dos
<Andphe> mas bien es que no sabia que buscar
<Andphe> jajaja
<luis_lopez> me duermo un rato .... zzzz
<Andphe> vida berraca
<Dayessi> wenas dias como tan 
<luis_lopez> Dayessi: hola
<Dayessi> muxachos q hay pa hacer hoy q ando desparchado 
<bushido190> hola
<bushido190> quien juega URT en ubuntu ?
<bushido190> mmmm
<elrolo82> Buenas tardes a todos
<elrolo82> tengo un problema con el bluetooh  en ubuntu alguien disponible?
<elrolo82> puedo enviar archivos desde el BB al pc pero no del pc al BB
<elrolo82> Alguien uqe sepa proque se debe?
<elrolo82> hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<IOLinux> Hola buenas tardes a todos
<IOLinux> Me gustaria que hablarmos acerca de: es posible iniciar ubuntu por medio de lan? osea que el equipo busque un inicio en otro equipo, con el fin de que el cliente no tenga disco duro?
<IOLinux> ¿Eso es posible?
<Andphe> si
<IOLinux> Andphe: tienes algun sitio conocido donde se encuente información certera
<Andphe> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/DisklessUbuntuHowto
<Andphe> busque por pxe
<Andphe> eso es buena pista
<IOLinux> Ok gracias, vamos a ver como va
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-02
<sepirothem> Hola a todos
<sepirothem> como van
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: hi
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: q mas chamo no vino a la meeting
<SergioMeneses> :S
<IngForigua> sepirothem: llego 22 horas tarde
<IngForigua> jejejeje
<sepirothem> nojoda me toco cuidar a la niña a yer... 
<sepirothem> la tengo estraditada y ayer me toco....
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua: q pasado
<IngForigua> jajajajaja
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: fresco.... las tima q juan no vino tampoco :S
<sepirothem> lo que queria saber ayer era  lo del ubucom
<sepirothem> ubucon
<sepirothem> al fin donde se va a realizar
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: en barranquilla no?
<sepirothem> eso pense yo hasta que hollman me dijo que era en cartagena
<sepirothem> y tonces en el acta dice que es en quilla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: jejeje a si lo de la universidad 
<SergioMeneses> jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> ya recorde
<SergioMeneses> por hay les van a enviar un email
<SergioMeneses> supuestamente andres mujica los contacta
<sepirothem> por eso
<sepirothem> quiero confirmar exactamente
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: oks
<SergioMeneses> s3rg10k0f: o7
<Ariadnax> eenas noches
<sepirothem> al fin donde es
<Ariadnax> bueenas*
<sepirothem> cartagena o quilla
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: cartagena
<SergioMeneses> :D
<sepirothem> ok listo...
<sepirothem> bueno sera echar para atras todo... y dejarlo para el otro año
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: oks
<SergioMeneses> eso no se pierde nada :D
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: y el flisol como va por allá¡
<SergioMeneses> ?
<sepirothem> precisamente entro a una reunion ahora a cuadrar eso
<sepirothem> y otras cosas que me van a decir que como puede ubuntu entrar
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: por la puerta grande :D
<SergioMeneses> oe IngForigua  q paso al fin con el flisol en villavo?
<IngForigua> bien ahi vamos
<sepirothem> lo mas seguro es que sea en la CUC (corporacion universitaria de la costa)
<sepirothem> pero lo que mas me llama la atencion es que me llamaron a ver como podia ubuntu-co ayudar en un proyecto educativo.. me van a explicar ahorita
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: super :D
<sepirothem> con colegios del sur de quilla
<Ariadnax> señores me esta volviendo loca mi impresora multifuncional
<sepirothem> algo educativo con la comunidad de alla
<Ariadnax> logro que imprima pero no que escanee
<sepirothem> que modelo de impresora es
<sepirothem> Ariadnax: que modelo es
<sepirothem> y que marca
<Ariadnax> Epson Stylus TX105
<Ariadnax> tengo 10.04
<sepirothem> SergioMeneses: apenas me digan la vaina les comento a ver como me pueden colaborar
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: oks para las q sea... sepirothem pero sería trabajo o colaboración de u-co?
<sepirothem> no se... todavia... pero hoy mando el correo avisando al concilio
<sepirothem> y explicando que se queire aca..
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: hablese bien con ellos :D y nos confirma en el concilio :D
 * SergioMeneses anda buscando camello :D
<sepirothem> si claro... por hoy queria preguntar lo del ubucon...
<SergioMeneses> sepirothem: okd
<SergioMeneses> oks
<sepirothem> Ariadnax: esa impresora no esta en epson
<Ariadnax> si esta
<Ariadnax> la tengo en frente :D y si pude bajar el archivo pips para imprimir... en la pagina aparece junto a la familia de las NX no se que
<sepirothem> Ariadnax: en la pagina de epson no la veo
<IngForigua> a mi me sirvio la tx115
<IngForigua> pero solo la impresora
<Ariadnax> http://www.epson.com.co/asp/soporteContacto.asp?idProducto=C11CA25221
<Ariadnax> no esta en la pagina como de las multifuncionales que tiene ahora...
<sepirothem> ok ya la vi
<Ariadnax> IngForigua, a mi la impresora me funciona, pero no el scanner y necesito escanear algo. Recuerdo que en versiones anteriores de ubuntu habia logrado que funcionara
<sepirothem> lee por aca
<sepirothem> http://www.ubuntu-es.org/?q=node/119516
<sepirothem> y me avisas
<IngForigua> a vaina yo no he podido hacerlo funcionar
<IngForigua> !google epson scanner ubuntu
<kubot> Scanner en Ubuntu: <https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-es/2007-November/027725.html>; El Blog de Chucho: Escaner EPSON Stylus CX5600 en Ubuntu: <http://jrballesteros05.blogspot.com/2007/11/escaner-epson-stylus-cx5600-en-ubuntu.html>; Hacer funcionar escáner multifunción Epson en Ubuntu - Taringa!: <http://www.taringa.net/posts/linux/3936262/Hacer-funcionar-escaner-multifuncion- (2 more messages)
<kuadrosx> o/
<Ariadnax> kubot, con los links esos me encontre con el mismo problema, no puedo bajar el iscan-data_1.0.1-1_all.deb
<kubot> Ariadnax: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<Ariadnax> :D ji
<kuadrosx> :P
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: o/
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, dias sin saludarnos
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: si, como va el niño o niña
<kuadrosx> ?
<kuadrosx> :) <OT>
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, bueno bien...aunque aun no se nota la barriga todo va en orden!
<kuadrosx> :) bien
<Ariadnax> veremos como resulta todo. oe! les conte que en donde trabajo se pasaron a ubuntu?
<Ariadnax> creo que fue con xsane que habia logrado escannear, voy a ver como me va por ahi
<kuadrosx> :=
<kuadrosx> :)*
<Atah> Hola a todos
<Atah> hace algún tiempo jugaba Urban terror...
<Atah> no se q movi...pero ya no me corre
<Atah> alguein podria darme una mano?
<Ariadnax> me pasa esto ahora E: pips-snx100: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1
<Atah> ¿?
<s3rg10k0f> hola a todos
<s3rg10k0f> muchachos tengo una pregunta
<s3rg10k0f> a ver si me ayudan
<s3rg10k0f> no es de ubuntu es de dominios
<Andphe> Atah, no pregunte si puede preguntar
<Andphe> haga su pregunta que si alguien sabe le ayuda
<Atah> ya la hice Andphe, gracias. Hace algun tiempo jugaba urban terror, por alguna cuestion no volvio a correr...
<s3rg10k0f> Andphe, < sergio Gonzalez > 
<s3rg10k0f> tengo una pregunta
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:28
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> tendo 
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:31
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> dominio.com
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:35
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> y dominio2.com
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:41
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> mi portal esta en dominio.com
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:44
<s3rg10k0f>  < Juan Pablo Botero >  
<s3rg10k0f> si
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:51
<s3rg10k0f>  < sergio Gonzalez > 
<s3rg10k0f> y quiero que dominio2.com apunte a dominio.com
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:43:55
<Andphe> floooood
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> pero sin redireccionamiento
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:12
<s3rg10k0f>  < Juan Pablo Botero >  
<s3rg10k0f> sin configurar ese dominio?
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:18
<s3rg10k0f>  < sergio Gonzalez > 
<s3rg10k0f> es decir que cuando entre a dominio2.com
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:21
<s3rg10k0f>  < Juan Pablo Botero >  
<s3rg10k0f> si
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:23
<s3rg10k0f>  < sergio Gonzalez > 
<s3rg10k0f> entre a la misma pagina
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:25
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> de dominio.com
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:31
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> pero sin cambiarme el dominio
<s3rg10k0f>  
<s3rg10k0f> 20:44:36
<s3rg10k0f>      
<s3rg10k0f> en la barra del navegador
<s3rg10k0f> ups
<s3rg10k0f> xD
<Andphe> con un registro CNAME ?
<kuadrosx> Andphe: me quito la pregunta de la boca, aunque no se nada de registro de dominios :)
<Andphe> lo que pasa es que eso depende de la pagina tambien
<Andphe> si la pagina esta hecha para tener urls absolutas, pues perdio
<Atah> ¿? 
<s3rg10k0f> Andphe, ha 
<s3rg10k0f> gracias
<s3rg10k0f> voya mirar
<s3rg10k0f> que pena
<s3rg10k0f> por el floood
<Andphe> :S
<Ariadnax> regrese
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, recuerdas el asunto con la impresora...
<ubermensh__> muy buenas noches
<Ariadnax> ahora es peor jajaja porque en medio de la instalacion del coso pips se fue la luz y todo quedo a la mitad (se fue internet y se me apago el comp)
<Ariadnax> y ahora ni pa'lante ni pa'tras
<ubermensh__> ¿algún conocedor en la instalación de php sobre Ubuntu?
<Andphe> !pregunta ubermensh__ 
<kubot> ubermensh__: No esperes a que alguien te atienda, pregunta directamente. Procura que sea en una sola linea e incluyendo toda la información posible. :)
<ubermensh__> realizé la instalación de apache y php5, pero al momento de hacer la instalación de phpmyadmin, No se instalará, actualizará o eliminará ningún paquete. 0 paquetes actualizados, 0 nuevos instalados, 0 para eliminar y 107 sin actualizar.  Entiendo que no se instaló nada por lo que al tratar de ejecutar http://localhost/phpmyadmin no me funciona.  ¿qué puedo hacer respecto a phpmyadmin?
<dafevara> !pregunta ubermensh__ por que la vida es tan dura ?
<kubot> dafevara: Soy solo un bot, no pienses que soy inteligente.
<dafevara> oh !
<dafevara> ok voy a pensar que tu programador es muy ingenuo
<dafevara> por no decir otra cosa ...
<Andphe> ubermensh__, hmmm
<Andphe> ubermensh__, seguro que no lo tiene ya instalado ?
<Andphe> a lo mejor no lo tiene configurado
<Andphe> dpkg -l | grep phpmyadmin
<ubermensh__> posiblemente sea que no esté configurado, voy a verificar
<ubermensh__> ii  phpmyadmin                                       4:3.3.2-1                                       MySQL web administration tool
<IngForigua> vemos gente
<Andphe> ubermensh__, ya lo tiene instalado
<Andphe> reconfigurelo
<ubermensh__> muchas gracias, ya pude acceder
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<jvargas90> alguien sabe como instalar vmware 7 en ubuntu 9.10
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: tenes un momento para una consulta?
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, claro
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: es que me esta fallando el mic de una diadema que compre... deberia de funcionar porque hasta hace poco lo hacia con otra
<kuadrosx> entonces queria saber donde puedo buscar el problema
<kuadrosx> será pulseaudio?
<MagicFab> ah pues lo tipico... escuclando en la prop de audio
<MagicFab> mire bien si no esta "muteado"
<MagicFab> y escoja bien el material entre la lista disponible
<MagicFab> aplay -l le dará un listado de su material de audio
<MagicFab> con eso podrá buscar 
<MagicFab> casi siempre hay entradas/salidas digitales listadas pero no activas...
<MagicFab> por ejemplo la mia dice:
<MagicFab> card 0: PCH [HDA Intel PCH], device 0: ALC662 rev1 Analog [ALC662 rev1 Analog]
<MagicFab> entonces buscando "ubuntu ALC662" por ahí es la cosa...
<kuadrosx> uy hubiera preguntado esto en ubuntu.shapdo :)
<kuadrosx> se ve que MagicFab a molestado bastante con esto
<hollman> #sapo - el pc de la oficina de hollman tiene la misma tarjeta que MagicFab 
<kuadrosx> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 0: STAC92xx Analog [STAC92xx Analog]
<kuadrosx> card 0: Intel [HDA Intel], device 1: STAC92xx Digital [STAC92xx Digital]
<kuadrosx> seria entonces seria STAC92xx :P
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, cuatro años y pico para ser exactos
<MagicFab> sip
<MagicFab> hollman, este tiesto lo voy a devolver hoy o mañana, me están armando uno mejor/más barato
<MagicFab> es este
<MagicFab> http://www.futureshop.ca/en-CA/product/gateway-gateway-dx-intel-core-i5-2300-computer-dx4850-43c-dx4850-43c/10160491.aspx
<hollman> ha, y es que ud puede comprar uno y devolverlo ?
<hollman> ha, si lo vi por ahí en facebook
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: no existe una pagina con todos los modelos y sus problemas ? xD
<kuadrosx> modelos de portatiles XD
<hollman> kuadrosx, si, creo :P
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/LaptopTestingTeam/Old --> creo que ahí !
<hollman> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Testing/Laptop
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, en ultimas seguramente le toque modificar alsa-base. Siendo q ud. tiene intel, mire aquí:
<MagicFab> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: gracias :)
<kuadrosx> ya tengo suficiente info para buscar ahora en la noche
<MagicFab> hollman, si, aquí uno puede devolver lo que sea
<kuadrosx> hasta el son de hoy no se que hace pulseaudio xD
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/PulseAudio ayuda
<MagicFab> "Control de volumen independiente por aplicación" quizás me parece lo + importante
<kuadrosx> esto tambien le servirá a senekis :)
<kuadrosx> aaa pero no se si el de ellá sera una Hda
<kuadrosx> ahora le pregunto :P
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: asi, eso es chevere
<kuadrosx> xD hace 6 meses se lo agregaron a kmix y ahi lo mire
<kuadrosx> :(
<kuadrosx> damn :/
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches.....
<JoseGutierrez> por casualidad alguno de ustedes conocen algun programa que permita trabajar con bases de datos en ubuntu
<JoseGutierrez> que no sea open offices bases de datos
<JoseGutierrez> pues necesito trabajar con codigo SQL
<kuadrosx> JoseGutierrez: mysql postgrest ...
<kuadrosx> postgres*
<JoseGutierrez> pero permite trabajar por medio de codigo sql como para crear tablas, hacer consultas...etc
<kuadrosx> JoseGutierrez: si, son bases de datos
<kuadrosx> motores de bases de datos mejor dicho
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-03
<Ariadnax> buenas...como les parece KOHA como software de Biblioteca? alguno lo conoce?
<Ariadnax> http://www.kohacolombia.org/wp/?page_id=5
<Ariadnax> Alguna recomendacion especial en cuanto a servidor (para la biblioteca)
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: no consco
<senekis> kuadrosx: conozco
<kuadrosx> senekis: :) gracias
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: te presento a senekis; senekis te presento a Ariadnax
 * kuadrosx hides
<senekis> okis
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, que formal! jeje
<Ariadnax> senekis, hola
<senekis> jejej
<senekis> Ariadnax: o/
<Ariadnax> señores y en cuanto a servidor?
<kuadrosx> :)
<Ariadnax> debian? ubuntu server?
<Ariadnax> ehh...fedora?
<Andphe> ubuntu server
<Ariadnax> es como mejor cierto?
<Atah> Hola
<Atah> tngo problemas con la aceleracion de mi tarjeta
<Atah> alguien puede ayudarme?
<Atah> ¿?
<JuanMarquez> buenas noches las tengan todos
<JuanMarquez> y todas
<JuanMarquez> depronto hay chicas aca
<tkw-one> jajajaj, jajjajaa, jajajja
<tkw-one> de cuando aca hay hembras linuxeras... yo no he visto la primera.
<kuadrosx> senekis  y Ariadnax
<kuadrosx> pero son mujeres
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: son un ejemplo... :|
<kuadrosx> pero conosco varias más
<Ariadnax> \o/ yooooo
<tkw-one> no las conozco... pero si alguien lo dice creere por creer.. jejej
<Ariadnax> y valgo por dos por tener cria en mi!
<tkw-one> ufff, cuidado le sale binario.
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: xD
<Ariadnax> y aparte de mujer....no soy ingeniera de sistemas 
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, no tenia la certeza de que senekis fuese mujer pero si me dio esa impresion
<tkw-one> yo no sabia que habia mujeres interesadas ... en linux-ubuntu jejeje
<Ariadnax> JuanMarquez, :D
<Ariadnax> existimos
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, le puedo presentar unas 23 en barranquilla
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, ubunteras y embajadoras fedora
<Ariadnax> creo que en cartagena el numero esta mas o menos por ahi tambien
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, si correcto
<tkw-one> la pregunta seria sabran cocinar.... jejeje
<kuadrosx> linux, gnu, ubuntu no tiene que ver con el genero de las personas
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: claro :P
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, muy mal comentario
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, algunas son amas de casa
<Ariadnax> tkw-one, esta como saliendose de tono todo el asunto
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, otras docentes y madres cabeza de familia
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: ya esta devuelta en el pais?
<kuadrosx> :)
<JuanMarquez> kuadrosx, si
<kuadrosx> mucho informatico en barranquilla no?
<kuadrosx> es increible
<Ariadnax> JuanMarquez, donde andabas?
<JuanMarquez> en curramba la bella, puerta de oro de colombia, la ARENOSA 
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, Republica Dominicana
<Ariadnax> niiiice!
<kuadrosx> mucho rubisero por allá :P
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, si en barranquilla hay muchisimos!! es increible
<JuanMarquez> kuadrosx, aca si, la competencia es durisima, tenemos 8 Universidades sacando profesionales en sistemas todos los años
<tkw-one> JuanMarquez: jajaja, toda mujer normal cocina mas o menos.. como no es normal que las mujeres opten por linux ... entonces mi pregunta y comentario e svalido.. jejeej
<Ariadnax> tkw-one, hare caso omiso...
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, salga de su cascara de huevo, hay un mundo grande alla afuera.
<Ariadnax> pero si en barranquilla la cosa es impresionante
<tkw-one> pues este pollito le gusta vivir en la cascara de huevo.
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, the end, 5 mentarios ya para usted.
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, si aca la competencia es dura
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, y cada vez hay mas mujeres ingenieras 
<JuanMarquez> e sistemas claro
<JuanMarquez> y muy buenas
<Ariadnax> :D
<JuanMarquez> bueno entre a saludar, y me voy, tengo que llevar temprano a mi nena al colegio, exitos para tod@s
<Ariadnax> ven y regresaste de RD a carnavales?
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, jejejejeje
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, no realmente a trabajar  
<Ariadnax> JuanMarquez, dale...suerte
<kuadrosx> JuanMarquez: o/ exitos
<JuanMarquez> Ariadnax, mucho trabajo aca
<Ariadnax> jajajja, quien me oye soy la mas carnestolendica...
<tkw-one> tengo una pregunta ... porque en un pais como colombia si hay tantos ingenieros y profesionales en diferentes areas... los hechos, o sea lo que construyen o muestran como obras en cualquier area por lo general es defectuoso, mal presentado, sin calidad, etc etc.??
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: porque los buenos no trabajamos para el pais
<kuadrosx> modestia aparte xD
<JuanMarquez> tkw-one, en todas partes del mundo es asi, ademas el problema no es la mano de obra calificada, es una deficiente preparacion en estandares de control de desarrollo de software, kuadros sabe mas de eso
<Ariadnax> y cuando la remuneracion es francamente deplorable, los resultados no pueden ser fantasticos
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, ;D
<kuadrosx> pero tkw-one creame que hay gente muy buena
<kuadrosx> que hace cosas fantasticas pero que cada que tienen que enfrentarse contra la asquerosa sociedad colombiana
<kuadrosx> prefieren mirar a otros lados
<Ariadnax> bueeee....señores me despido. he de disfrutar de las noches de sueño ininterrumpido que me quedan
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: o/ saludos allá
<JuanMarquez> bye
<Ariadnax> kuadrosx, nos pillamos! chevere hablar!
<Ariadnax> JuanMarquez, ciao
<kuadrosx> Ariadnax: si, hace rato no venias por aca
<Ariadnax> hollman, suerte!
<Ariadnax> a lo bien, me voy a meter mas.
<hollman> Ariadnax, !! gracias
<tkw-one> o sea la ingenieria no es tal...  o es una persepcion herrada
<tkw-one> ?
<tkw-one> otra question... contrataria usted a un profesional colombiano para disenar, dirigir, llevar a buen termino un gran proyecto en cualquier area...???    
<kuadrosx> seguro
<kuadrosx> por supuesto sin generalizar
<kuadrosx> no todos son buenos
<tkw-one> kuadrosx: pareces argentino.. jejeje
<kuadrosx> por el ego?
<kuadrosx> lol
<tkw-one> yo vivo en cali, y les digo es triste ver como los politicos habaln de la modernizacions de la ciudad con bombos y platillos ... y segun los hechos lo mas moderno es un puente de 200 mts sin orejas (retornos)... o sea eso es una obra como para un pueblo del siglo ixx con una sola calle... y lo mas curiosos es que tiene esa obra todos losestudios y analisis de ingenieria posibles... como ven los hechos son contundentes.
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: jajaja como cuando hicieron el puente de la quinta alrevez
<kuadrosx> xD
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: a veces no es culpa de los politicos
<kuadrosx> sino de quiene ganan las licitaciones
<kuadrosx> cosa que no tiene nada que ver con el alcalde de turno(en teoria pues)
<kuadrosx> no estoy muy enterado de las megaobras
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: 
<kuadrosx> como es lo del puente ome
<kuadrosx> supongo que es el que iniciaron a contruir :P
<tkw-one> eso del puente es solo un ejemplo de lo que es la ingenieria colombia. ... por eso pregunte antes si usted o cualquiera contrataria un colombiano para disenar, dirigir, y llevar a buen termino un gran proyecto..??//
<kuadrosx> tkw-one: los ingenieros que trabajan para el gob no son buen ejemplo
<kuadrosx> osea los que ganan esas licitaciones y eso
<kuadrosx> aunque a veces no es culpa del ingeniero
<kuadrosx> sino de los presupuestos, plazos, afanes, robos...
<tkw-one> kuadrosx: no justifique lo malo.. aunque se que no todos son malos.. pero kos hechos hablan por si solos.
<kuadrosx> ne
<kuadrosx> tenes que estar ahi para poder hablar
<kuadrosx> yo  solo hago hipotesis
<afernandez> holas, alguno de ustedes tiene contratado el servicio de internet con telecom.com.co ? Me gustaría saber si es que está bloqueada una dirección IP: 74.63.240.252 
<afernandez> les agradecería mucho si alguno de ustedes puuede hacerle ping a esa dirección IP
<SergioMeneses> afernandez, a mi me responde el ping afirmativamente
<SergioMeneses> afernandez, aunq tengo como isp a UNE
<afernandez> gracias SergioMeneses pero el bloqueo creo que es de telecom.com.pe (creo que es una marca de telefonica)
<SergioMeneses> afernandez, je! q feo... q pais en el q vivimos con estos isp :S
<SergioMeneses> afernandez, pero sabes q ya he visto varios ejemplos de bloqueos por isp's 
<SergioMeneses> yo pienso q eso va en contra de la libertad de expresión :S
<afernandez> es para proteger  a sus clientes de fraudes
<afernandez> cuando hacen pharming en algunos servidores, a veces no tienen como contactar con los encargados de los mismos.
<SergioMeneses> afernandez, eso es relativo... 
<SergioMeneses> como cuando le dan un bebe a un extraño y lo secuestran :S
<SergioMeneses> ...bueno q se puede decir :s
<afernandez> jejejeje no seas tan extremo
<afernandez> pero si, a veces solo bloquean y no hay forma de como encontrar el departamento de abuso 
<kuadrosx> afernandez: ahi estoy probando...
<kuadrosx> si, parece que no carga
<kuadrosx> a ver un ping
<kuadrosx> afernandez: no responde desde telefonica
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos vemos... salgo. q esten bien
<afernandez> kuadrosx, gracias por probar
<kuadrosx> afernandez: de nada
<kuadrosx> no creo que sean cosas intensionales
<kuadrosx> mas bien errores tecnicos
<afernandez> derrepente sabes como contactarse con el área de abuso de telefonica?
<kuadrosx> hollman: tiene experiencia con esas cosas
<kuadrosx> imho
<afernandez> hollman, tienes alguna idea de como contactarse con el equipo de respuesta a incidentes de seguridad de telecom?
<hollman> afernandez, no man ... tengo el te ETB y telmez que son los proveedores qeu manejo
<hollman> telefonica telecom nada
<afernandez> hollman, si me puedes pasar esos datos, por que son muy dificiles de conseguir
<afernandez> si consigo el de telefonica, te lo paso (de echo tengo que conseguirlo)
<hollman> afernandez, etb empresarial 01800123373
<hollman> ahi con el nit te atienden
<hollman> telmex es 018000180456
<hollman> son soporte empresarial no hogar
<hollman> por sia lgo ..
<afernandez> jejeje bueno yo estoy en Peru no creo que pueda llamar a los 0800
<hollman> afernandez, chanfle ...
<afernandez> de todas formas no hay problema... 
<afernandez> creo que tambien atienden por correo electronico
<hollman> afernandez, +57 1 7488888  --> telmex
<hollman> etb si no tengo ese ..
<afernandez> gracias :D
<hollman> afernandez, helpdesketb @ etb.com.co
<hollman> el email de telmex si no lo tengo ...
<afernandez> no te preocupes, son muchas horas de busqueda que me haz ahorrado :D
<afernandez> muchas gracias
<hollman> np
<MagicFab> hollman, ping
<MagicFab> ahi le mandé un correo
<MagicFab> lealo detenidamente :)
<hollman> MagicFab, pong .. a ver --- no ha llegado.
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: ya arregle el problema con el mic, gracias
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, !! excelente
<hiko_hitokiri> oe MagicFab que paso con el calibrador de touchescreen
<hiko_hitokiri> de evtouch si lo ponen de nuevo?
<hiko_hitokiri> quise poner el multitouch pero sin ese calibrador pos no pude
<hiko_hitokiri> y el touchkit mucho problema da
<MagicFab> hiko_hitokiri, que yo sepa no - toca compilarlo a mano! hay un bug abierto con eso :(
<MagicFab> mire https://wiki.ubuntu.com/Multitouch
<hiko_hitokiri> hey magic tod via esta viva tu hp touch
<hiko_hitokiri> todavia
<MagicFab> hay un link ahi para hacer preguntas pero yo ya no soy responsable de eso, pues ya no trabajo en Canonical
<hiko_hitokiri> la tx 1000
<hiko_hitokiri> y eso ?
<MagicFab> mi tx1000 no, la habia probado y funcionaba pero mucho trabajo
<hiko_hitokiri> si hay tengo l control que querias jajaj
<hiko_hitokiri> ami se me arruino si lo queres pues hay esta
<MagicFab> en esta pagina en alguna parte de esas preguntas listadas yo habia documentadpo como la habia hecho funcionar: https://answers.launchpad.net/utouch
<hiko_hitokiri> ok
<hiko_hitokiri> ya reviso
<hiko_hitokiri> y ahora con quien estas trabajando?
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-04
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: hola
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, o7
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses que tan permisivos vamos a ser con el top-posting de la lista ?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, de ninguna manera...
<SergioMeneses> se modera como siempre
<stOrmBlast> vale!
<kuadrosx> top posting ftw
<kuadrosx> :p
<stOrmBlast> deje pasar 2 porque necesitaba esa info primero :$
<stOrmBlast> lol xD!
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jejeje
<SergioMeneses> no nada... duro con esa moderación!!!
<stOrmBlast> (H) ! np
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, ud ya tiene el calendario de reuniones del concilio?
<stOrmBlast> no nada :-|
<stOrmBlast> cuando lo enviaron :O?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, jeje es pregunta xD
<SergioMeneses> no no se... julian quedo de hacer eso... aunq es solo editar el q manejamos de google
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: ahhhh xD!
<SergioMeneses> pero si el email para los nuevos horarios... ese es el q necesitamos
<stOrmBlast> esta en el LP o en la wiki igual si lo necesitas te lo apso 
<stOrmBlast> paso **
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, pero quedamos q se mandaba un correo... en estos días julian lo debe hacer no?
<stOrmBlast> si, eso dijo
<stOrmBlast> pero le ha llevado tiempo (A)
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: la otra semana cuadramos lo de el SFD :P 
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oks... vos sos de bucaramanga cierto?
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses: si :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, hablate con los de cusol http://www.installfest.net/FLISOL2011/Colombia/Bucaramanga?highlight=(\bCategoryCity\b)
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: tonc chamo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, q mas hermano
<SergioMeneses> miren http://webubuntu.wordpress.com/2011/02/04/ubuntu-11-04-alpha-2-liberada/
<stOrmBlast> si con ellos son los que hacemos todo, no hay nadie mas aqui que colabore :(, inclusive yo estoy en el grupo de ellos :D
<stOrmBlast> jajajajajjaja severo matachito :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, aaa oks... jejeje yo conoci a varios de la vieja guardia de cusol
<stOrmBlast> :O, hay personas buenas ahí, muy buenas, pues en conocimiento
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: ese unity me daNo todo
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, jejejeje
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, hay q vivir al límite :D
<SergioMeneses> el problema q tengo es q no me captura todos los lanzadores q necesito :S
<SergioMeneses> hasta el momento solo me soporta 3
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua : hola
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: hola mano
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, stOrmBlast C3s4r MagicFab miren http://ubuntuusers.de/
<SergioMeneses> interesante sitio...
<SergioMeneses> sobre todo por la lengua 
<stOrmBlast> xD!
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches....
<JoseGutierrez> quiciera saber si alguno de ustedes saben como instalar PostgreSQL......
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, hola...
<SergioMeneses> instalelo por synaptic
<SergioMeneses> asi lo tenia yo instaldo :) y funcionaba bien :D
<JoseGutierrez> bueno voy a ver la verdad que habia instalado openoffices bases de datos... y no me permite trabajar con codigo SQL
<SergioMeneses> JoseGutierrez, je... q feo
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, no veo ninguna lengua ahí
<stOrmBlast> MagicFab : hola 
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, el idioma :D
<MagicFab> stOrmBlast, o/
<kuadrosx> hallo
<kuadrosx> :P
<MagicFab> creo que se refería al idioma
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, si... idioma y/o lengua no?
<stOrmBlast> alguien quiere recomendarse una cancionista estoy cansado de escuchar lo mismo :(
<MagicFab> ahhh! sorry, pensé que había alguna imagen de una lengua por ahí :D
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, q genero?
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, jejeje... literalmente lo tomaste
<stOrmBlast> SergioMeneses : si puede ser rocksito mejor :$
<kuadrosx> stOrmBlast: I'm so tired - the beatles
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, oasis
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<kuadrosx> stOrmBlast: que tiene te intresante el aleman?
<stOrmBlast> el aleman ? 
<kuadrosx> http://ubuntuusers.de/
<kuadrosx> aleman no?
<stOrmBlast> si, pero yo no dije que era interesante el aleman :$
<SergioMeneses> jajajaja
<stOrmBlast> auqnue si me gustaría aprender aleman :P
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, frances!!! :D
<stOrmBlast> uy ese idioma me parece muy difícil de dominar 
<stOrmBlast> me gustaría mas que todo aprender noruego :D
<kuadrosx> :D
<kuadrosx> hmm yo todavia no me aniuy ese idioma me parece muy difícil de dominar
<kuadrosx> me gustaría mas que todo aprender noruego :Dmo con el esperanto
<kuadrosx> o el interlingua
<stOrmBlast> kuadrosx : SergioMeneses> interesante sitio...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, esos son relacionados con el finlandes?
<SergioMeneses> stOrmBlast, si
<stOrmBlast> uy el finlandes también me gusta, de ahí es mi banda favorita :D
<kuadrosx> stOrmBlast: que cosa?
<stOrmBlast> kuadrosx que al que le parece interesante el aleman es a SergioMeneses :P
<SergioMeneses> a mi me gusta mas el Frances :D
<stOrmBlast> :O
<stOrmBlast> hollman : o/
<hollman> IngForigua, ping
<hollman> IngForigua, sabe algo de czam ?
<hollman> el nodo se va a montar o no este fincho ?
<hollman> stOrmBlast, o/
<IngForigua> hollman: esta en #quironlugvillavo
<IngForigua> entre
<IngForigua> invitado
<IngForigua> hollman: /\
<stOrmBlast> bueno me retiro, que pasen buena noche 
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, deje las novelas pues jajajaja
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, que hay ya dis que trabajando?
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: hahahahaha
<hiko_hitokiri> oe que paso ya no lo vi en el bicio 
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: ud le gustan esas de thalia hahahahaha
<SergioMeneses> jeje hoy debe hacer algo raro con los planetas... he leido unas cosas por irc q son intrigantes je!
<hiko_hitokiri> ese de ahi del server si es su hermano o nomas esputa mentira
<hiko_hitokiri> claro las 3 marias
<IngForigua> ?
<hiko_hitokiri> jajaj
<IngForigua> huy como sabe hahahaha
<SergioMeneses> IngForigua, ya entro a la U?
<hiko_hitokiri> pues un man en el server me dijo que era su hermano
<hiko_hitokiri> IngForigua, si es verdad o no?
<hiko_hitokiri> y SergioMeneses que cuenta pues
<SergioMeneses> hiko_hitokiri, bien hermano... buscando en q camellar :D y este año me graduo :D
<IngForigua> SergioMeneses: el lunes
<IngForigua> hiko_hitokiri: en aguabrial see mi brother
<IngForigua> tiene 9 aNos
<IngForigua> le pague abono de 3 meses
<hiko_hitokiri> ya
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: como que?
<kuadrosx> que cosas a leido pues*
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, ahorita pasamos unas propuestas para unos cableados ando a la espera de si nos dan el contrato :D
<SergioMeneses> sino a desarrollar en java y jsp :S
<SergioMeneses> bueno muchachos nos vemos luego... buena noche
<hiko_hitokiri> SergioMeneses, salu
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<x1nux> saludos 
<x1nux> alguien sabe por aqui de asterisk ?
<katarcis> hol
<katarcis> hola
<katarcis> alguien de medellin?
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-05
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, ping
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
<kuadrosx> que cool son las actividades en kde <3
<Escorion_ec> hola
<Escorion_ec> a todos
<SergioMeneses> buenas...
#ubuntu-co 2011-02-06
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: ping
<katarcos> ?
<kuadrosx> vee eel luis_lopez
<kuadrosx> o/
<MagicFab> o/
<MagicFab> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current/amd64/bt-cd/ :)
<kuadrosx> luis_lopez: como esta la family o/
<kuadrosx> :D
<katarcos> de donde son?
<kuadrosx> de colombia <?>
<katarcos> yo se.. 
<katarcos> cuidad
<katarcos> ciudad
 * SergioMeneses es de Cúcuta
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: como va la fiesta?
 * kuadrosx esta en los calis
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, luis_lopez hi
<luis_lopez> iba a ir, pero tengo uno de los chivos enfermo :(
<kuadrosx> aa todos estan celebrando la salida de squezze? :P
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, bien floja :) Los debianitas de Montreal van es al Ubuntu party :D
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, sip
<luis_lopez> xD
<kuadrosx> LOL
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, o.0
<MagicFab> http://identi.ca/tag/debian
<katarcos> Hola soy de medellin :P
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, jeje como aqui en Colombia xD se les ve mas en eventos de ubuntu xD
<MagicFab> ahí puse un par de fotos
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, o7 como vas?
<katarcos> Bien :)
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, diga qué se le ofrecía ?
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, mira http://www.installfest.net/FLISOL2011/Colombia
<katarcos> en colombia no usan ubuntu.. no conocen irc o estan en otro canal :D
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, no tienen streaming?
<kuadrosx> y MagicFab es debianita ahora?
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, este es el canal de ubuntu para Colombia xD
<kuadrosx> :-O
<SergioMeneses> !topic
<kubot> El topic es el tema del canal, contiene información importante del canal y siempre se debe leer al entrar. Por favor respeta el topic de #ubuntu-co. Puedes ver el topic escribiendo "/topic"
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: solo saber como andabas en la fiesta de debian... como dice SergioMeneses seria chevere un stream
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, toca, toca :)
<SergioMeneses> \o/
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, debianita? o.0 luis_lopez como dejaste q eso pasara :S
<kuadrosx> el MagicFab nunca dijo porque salio de canonical :P #trollface
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, me llega un nuevo sistema la semana próxima y quiero meterle Debian para el host (va a ser una maquina virtual)
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses: yo tambien ando de debianita ;)
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, je
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: luis_lopez :-O
 * SergioMeneses piensa q estan infiltrando el canal 
<kuadrosx> noooo, no puede ser, nooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<luis_lopez> debian rulezzzzzzzzzzzzzzzz
<luis_lopez> xDDDD
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, luis_lopez ya no me simpatizan...
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, hay q quemarlos en la hoguera 
<katarcos> a quien vamos a quemar
<kuadrosx> http://instantdelfin.tk/
<katarcos> de que estamos hablando :D
<kuadrosx> xFD
<kuadrosx> :D
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, del lanzamiento de la ultima verison de Debian
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, ya llevaba cuantro años y se agotaron las posibilidades allá 
<katarcos> donde la consigo?
<SergioMeneses> !google descargar debian
<kubot> Descarga de imágenes de CD/DVD de Debian mediante HTTP/FTP: <http://www.debian.org/CD/http-ftp/index.es.html>; Debian -- El sistema operativo universal: <http://www.debian.org/index.es.html>; Debian (Linux) - Descargar: <http://debian-dvd4.softonic.com/linux>; Descargar Debian Linux gratis: <http://debian.malavida.com/linux/>; Descargar Debian (Linux) gratis: (1 more message)
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, ↑↑↑
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, no tenia mas posibilidades de ascenso?
<luis_lopez> http://cdimage.debian.org/debian-cd/current <-- mejor aca
<katarcos> debian en que version va ya? :D
<luis_lopez> 6.0
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, es la primera vez q te veo por aquí... 
<katarcos> si
<katarcos> entraba a ubuntu-es
<katarcos> no conocia este.
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, aaa en u-es es soporte en general para hablar hispana :D
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, llevas mucho usando ubuntu?
<katarcos> no mucho 
<katarcos> como 5 meses xD
<MagicFab> SergioMeneses, correcto - y varios factores más
<SergioMeneses> MagicFab, lo entiendo... eso lo frustra a uno como profesional
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, super :D
<katarcos> soy de medellin
<katarcos> ustedes?
<MagicFab> katarcos, de Cali pero viviendo enMontreal
<katarcos> a que bien
<MagicFab> luis_lopez, hombre por torrent... no seas así :)
<luis_lopez> MagicFab: netinst ;)
<kuadrosx> MagicFab: hace cuanto no viene por aca? BTW
<katarcos> pareciera que todos acá se conocen jaja 
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, jajaja
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, MagicFab avisan cuando bajen a Colombia 
<SergioMeneses> al menos venir a la ubucon q vamos a hacer :D
<luis_lopez> Cuando hagan la ubucon en cartagena ;)
<MagicFab> kuadrosx, fui en dic 2009
<kuadrosx> no habia MIO todavia no?
<kuadrosx> xD
<katarcos> bueno que tal esta el debian ?
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, jejeje entonces venis este año
<luis_lopez> SergioMeneses:  si la hacen en octubre, de pronto....
<SergioMeneses> luis_lopez, si... tenemos esa fecha y en cartagena... trate de traer al MagicFab jajaja 
<SergioMeneses> chicas, playa, brisa y mar :D ademas de ubuntu
<katarcos> jajaja
<katarcos> y cerveza
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, eso va por añadidura xD
<katarcos> xD
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, nos reunimos todos los ubunteros colombianos este año en cartagena para octubre :D
<katarcos> si?
<SergioMeneses> este al pendiente y se pega la subida :D
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: de este año?
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, si
<SergioMeneses> este
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> hmm
<kuadrosx> a ver si me vuelo del trabajo
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, katarcos estamos cuadrando bien la fecha
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx, super :D
<kuadrosx> senekis: ↑
<katarcos> ok
<katarcos> me avisan
<katarcos> seguire entrando al canal
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, oks... estate por acá seguido y estas al tanto :D
<katarcos> me agrego una vieja ahi y no se en  que pendejo idioma me esta hablando :D
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, jejeje tenes nick como de griego o algo así xD
<katarcos> jaaja
<katarcos> con este nick entro a los juegos
<katarcos> cs halo y cuanta cosa de moda este
<katarcos> xD
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, ja... cuantos años tenes?
<katarcos> 19 
<katarcos> xD
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, o.0 jejeje
<katarcos> apuesto que empiezo siendo el menor :D
<SergioMeneses> oks
<SergioMeneses> seeee
<katarcos> cuantos tiene usted?
<SergioMeneses> 22
<katarcos> bueno no es tanto xd
<SergioMeneses> katarcos, je si... unos pocos años :D
<katarcos> en ubuntu-es hace rato estan metiendo win al grub y nada u.u
<katarcos> xd
<SergioMeneses> bueno gente nos vemos... q pasen buena noche...
<katarcos> adios
<katarcos> hola.. si que duermen en este canal xD
 * kuadrosx is working
<MagicFab> katarcos, de un solo ojo :)
<katarcos> ups
<katarcos> me pillaron xD
<stOrmBlast> IngForigua: vos que todo lo sabes, hay otro lugar para comprar artículos que no sea el de canonical ?
<IngForigua> stOrmBlast: en colombia?
<stOrmBlast> si
<IngForigua> !google tiendageek
<kubot> Tienda geek, electronica y productos geeks.: <http://www.tiendageek.com/>; Geekoteca, la tienda geek mexicana: <http://www.geekoteca.com/>; Tienda Geek - El Universal - Computación: <http://www.eluniversal.com.mx/articulos/42442.html>; Tienda Geek (TiendaGeek) on Twitter: <http://twitter.com/tiendageek>; Tienda Geek: <http://www.rinconinformatico.net/tienda-geek>; Deal Extreme, la (1 more message)
<stOrmBlast> estan los mismos ?
<IngForigua> !google tiendageek.org
<kubot> Eventos Tienda Geek: <http://www.tiendageek.org/es/index.php/eventos>; Botones 5.5 - www.tiendageek.org: <http://www.tiendageek.org/es/index.php/home?page=shop.browse&category_id=7>; View details - www.tiendageek.org: <http://www.tiendageek.org/es/index.php/component/apoll/apoll/2-campus-party-colombia>; Ubuntu Colombia | Facebook: (2 more messages)
<stOrmBlast> no esta el maletin :(
<IngForigua> tambien conozco a geekchoice pero ellos no existen practicamente
<stOrmBlast> mmm osea la unica es por canonical ?
<IngForigua> pues diria que si
<stOrmBlast> uy parce me jodi :( no tengo tarjeta de credito ;(
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-30
<w1ll> como hago para instalar opera   no puedo  
<w1ll> somebody help me please '
#ubuntu-co 2012-01-31
<k-milogars> algun soft para una farmacia
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-01
<fernandoorozco> hola a todos
<fernandoorozco> tengo un inconveniente con la configuracion de mi dns
<Guest38241> Buenos dias ¿como estan?
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-02
<JHOSMAN> Hola!
<Lamusj> JHOSMAN, o/
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-04
<Amaeth> Buen día acabo de instalar ubuntu 11.10 y no he podido instalar fuentes ttf he leido que hay un bug  pero no entiendo bien como instalarlas, el hecho, es que en unos programas me la reconoce y en otros programas no, alguna ayuda?
<yesoacevedo> Hola, tengo actualmente win 7 y algunos datos en el dicor duro, pero quisera instalar ubuntu como unico sistema operativo
#ubuntu-co 2012-02-05
<n3o> que
<n3o> hay
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-28
<hollman> MagicFab, vea pues. hola
<MagicFab> hollman, sí sumercé por acá husmeando :)
<hollman> MagicFab, eso está bien ;)
<MagicFab> La verdad aquí es más fácil encontrar ciertas gentes :D
<hollman> en este canal no precisamente
<hollman> pero es muy cierto ...
#ubuntu-co 2013-01-31
<SamuRay> Naudy, me lees?
<Naudy> si Don SamuRay 
<Naudy> lol
<SamuRay> Naudy, te escribi private
<Naudy> dale play 
<SamuRay2> BartOC3, o\
<BartOC3> Si
<SamuRay2> te molestaste x la decision tomada?
<BartOC3> No señor para nada todo es democracia...
<SamuRay2> ahhh oka, pero si vas a trabajar como operador de la radio?
<BartOC3> yo no tengo programa... en la radio
<SamuRay2> BartOC3, oka perdon
<BartOC3> jejje asi q yo no tengo problema... por esoo...:P
<SamuRay2> ;)
<BartOC3> pero si sigo particpando en la radio... con programas
<SamuRay2> oka, BartOC3 me gusta la pluraridad de generos
<BartOC3> es q veo muchos q piensan... por si mismo y no piensan en el publico general
<SamuRay_> Emerling, me lees?
<Naudy> nadie te lee SamuRay_ 
<Naudy> lol
<Emerling> epalexx
<Emerling> es que samuray escribe en japones
<willfrand> necesito ayuda, pasando de windows a linux un pc, guardé los datosd en una particion de disco aparte, formatié la particion cno linux, pero creo que cambié el formato de la partición de datos, y ahora no encuentro los archivos, hay manera de recuperarlos? Cuando cambié el formato de la partición de datos, no la formatié, me ayudan?
<SamuRay> epa hermano
<SamuRay> para ese caso existe un programita muy poderoso llamado testdisk
<SamuRay> con el podras recuperar toda la data y aun hasta formateada
<willfrand> lo estoy viendo en este momento
<willfrand> pero entonces, entré al sistema usando una usb-live con xubuntu
<willfrand> pero no me quiere instalar ahi
<willfrand> que me recomendas, instalo xubuntu, luego el programa y ejecuto?
<willfrand> o lo uso desde la usb
<SamuRay> ya va
<SamuRay> tu instalaste linux?
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> a ver
<willfrand> instale lubuntu
<willfrand> en un acer aspire one
<SamuRay> y la particion que perdist esta en ese ubuntu
<willfrand> no
<willfrand> a ver
<willfrand> el notebook es de mi novia, y estaba loca porque le instalara lubuntu
<willfrand> le isntale lubuntu
<willfrand> pero cambié el formato de la particion con los datos
<willfrand> cro que fue el error
<willfrand> instale lubuntu
<willfrand> y poniendolo al dia
<willfrand> al reiniciar, se bloqueó, y nada
<willfrand> resolvi, despues de tratar varias veces
<willfrand> reinstalarlo
<willfrand> y ya nada que funcionaba la berraca memoria
<willfrand> hasta que, le instalo xubuntu, para ensayar con otro SO
<willfrand> entra
<willfrand> y no veo los datos en la particion de datos
<SamuRay> oka
<SamuRay> entonces desde xubuntu instala testdisk 
<willfrand> pero desde la usb?
<willfrand> no me instala
<SamuRay> ya va
<SamuRay> me acabas de decir que instalastes xubuntu en la laptop no?
<willfrand> no, que lo abrí desde una usb
<willfrand> lo instalo?
<willfrand> como no tengo experiencia en recuperacion de datos, no se muy bien que hacer
<SamuRay> aja y no tenes instalado ubuntu en la laptop?
<willfrand> quedó a medio insdtalar, instsalé lubuntu y funcionaba bien
<willfrand> lo actualicé
<willfrand> y quedó bloqueado
<SamuRay> bueno instala el sistema *buntu que te guste y luego de alli que se instala
<SamuRay> vasa instalar la aoplicacion que te dije
<willfrand> aja
<willfrand> si
<willfrand> y luego?
<willfrand> ejecutoo testdisk
<willfrand> viejo
<willfrand> te quedas por ahi una hora mas aqui?
<willfrand> tengo que salir, y regreso en una hora
<willfrand> a ver si me das una mano
<willfrand> ok?
<SamuRay> bueno si estoy aca te doy una mano
<willfrand> ok viejo
<willfrand> suerte 
<SamuRay> de todas formas en el canal de #ubuntu-ve tambien te pueden ayudar mis colegas ;)
<willfrand> hablamos ahoea
<willfrand> ah, okk
<willfrand> estas en venezuela?
<willfrand> yo en colombia
<willfrand> hablamos ahorrits entonces
<willfrand> suerte
<willfrand> un abrazo
<SamuRay> oka
<willfrand> y gracias
<SamuRay> ;)
<willfrand> Hola, quie tal
<willfrand> SamuRay, sigues aqui?
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-01
<DonChichi> tonc que
<DonChichi> SergioMeneses: patron salude
<DonChichi> sergiokof: que mas
<SergioMeneses> DonChichi: ?
<SergioMeneses> HOLA
<BartOC> DonChichi == Forigua ...xD
<BartOC> hable...xD
<BartOC> RMS
<BartOC> llego RMS de las RedesLibres
<BartOC> xD
<SergioMeneses> que cosa tan de mal gusto
<SergioMeneses> por eso andamos como estamos
<Guest44935> SergioMeneses: que pasa ud antes era chevere
<SergioMeneses> Guest44935: depende
<SergioMeneses> y q ha hecho Guest44935?
<Guest44935> nada rascarme las ...
<Guest44935> jajajajaja
<Guest44935> shhh que llego el amo
<Guest44935> ups
<JoseGutierrez> Buenas Noches a Todos
<BartOC> Buenas Noches Jose
<Slynux> hola
<Slynux> buenas noches 
<BartOC> buenas noches slynux
<JoseGutierrez> hi Slynux, bartOC
<Slynux> hey una pregunta acabo de hacer un programa un python, saben como puedo generar un deb de este?
<Slynux> alguie me puede colaborar con eso?
<german_> ¿Se supone que hay reunión?
<SergioMeneses> BartOC JHOSMAN JoseGutierrez revision de tareas
<JoseGutierrez> Sergio eso se esta haciendo son los puntos de la agenda :)
<SergioMeneses> btw Guest44935 ud va al boya.co
<Guest44935> SergioMeneses: naaaa que aburrido
<SergioMeneses> Guest44935: jajaja
<abimael> una pregutna esta saliendo el nuevo telefono con ubunto vuanto vale es ke soy de mexico para compralo
<abimael> buenas noches a todos 
<kuadrosx> abimael_: no hay ningun nuevo telefono con ningun ubunto, fue presentado el ubuntuphone pero no lo empiezan a vender sino hasta el 2014
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: la rom sale en estos meses
<kuadrosx> SergioMeneses: igual no lo venden so... ademas cual rom?
<abimael_> es ke hay videos que si salio yo keria uno nimodos kuadrosx
<kuadrosx> el que empiezan a vender en marzo es el BB10
<kuadrosx> :P
<abimael_> pero en donde lo puedo comprar no saben o todavia esta en eso
<abimael_> kuadrosx
<SergioMeneses> kuadrosx: el sistema operativo lo sacan ahora
<SergioMeneses> eso si para nexus
<SergioMeneses> pero bueno sale
<JopingIPv4> Hola!
<JopingIPv4> ;)
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-02
<battlefield3> ¿alguien me ayuda?
#ubuntu-co 2013-02-03
<SamuRay> #FirefoxOs en la #CayapaGeek de @ubuntu_radiove :D escuchanos http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
<SamuRay> #FirefoxOs en la #CayapaGeek de @ubuntu_radiove :D escuchanos http://www.ubuntu.org.ve/radio
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-27
<Ubuntero|46772> recuperar icono de red en area de notificacion ubuntu 14.04
<Ubuntero|46772> buenos dias
<Ubuntero|46772> alguien me puedo colaborar es que no puedo recuperar el icono e
<Ubuntero|46772> de red de la barra de notificación en ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-28
<Mortero22> Buenas tardes, días, noches, alguien que me pueda ayudar, aconsejar, guiar acerca de ubuntu 14.04
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-29
<SergioMeneses> @here
<SergioMeneses> hola
<SergioMeneses> como vamos señores?
<ofprieto> buena snoches
<SergioMeneses> :D
<Nadi3d_> SergioMeneses:  usted porque no volvio a dev-co
<SergioMeneses> Nadi3d_: porq no he vuelto a usar irc
<SergioMeneses> saludos chino! :D
<SergioMeneses> me extrañan :')
<SergioMeneses> jajajajaja
<bartoc3> Buenas
#ubuntu-co 2015-01-30
<Ubuntero|75506> hola
<JGB28> Hola.
<JGB28> :)
<JGB28> Buscas ayuda Ubuntero|75506?
<Ubuntero|75506> si
<Ubuntero|75506> como se instala compiz en ubunti
<JGB28> Ubuntero|75506: Pues la verdad no lo he usado, ya viste la wiki? http://wiki.compiz.org/
<JGB28> Aquí como que esta más explicado https://help.ubuntu.com/community/CompositeManager#Compiz
<Ubuntero|75506> ok gracias
#ubuntu-co 2015-02-01
<Ubuntero|98514> ola
<Ubuntero|98514> hola
